# Why people work dogs instead of bitches



## Clodagh (23 June 2018)

Young lab had her first season in January. Although she was too young to shoot proper she was coming out with me a bit to see and hear what was going on. That obviously had to stop. As she is such a baby we decided to let her have two, and spay her before next season. Planning she should have it in June, spay in September, OK for shooting end October.
Is there any signs at all of anything happening? Not a thing! So, unless she comes in the next day or two we will have to leave her for another and just hope she doesn't miss a month this year, the shooting season is only from Oct - end Jan for us so blink and you miss it.
I know it is never going to be that reliable but we just hoped it would all fall into place.


----------



## TheresaW (23 June 2018)

Although we dont work Luna like you do the labs, we wanted to spay her around 18 months.  She had her first season at 6 months and 2 days.  She turned a year last Tuesday, and so far no sign of her coming in yet. Ive been umming and ahhing about whether we would get her done at 15 monthish, or let her have one more, which would then take her to almost 2.  I need to know when its coming as she comes up the horses when Im not riding, and cant take her during her season as too many other dogs about.


----------



## blackcob (23 June 2018)

I admit it is a factor in my choice, after having one almost accidental bitch, to only have dogs from this point on. Closing dates for show/agility/racing entries are frequently six weeks ahead, you could rack up a lot in lost fees if you got the dates wrong.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2018)

I have had strict words with her. 

BC - You feel for people that qualify bitches for high level field trials and then have to miss it. Perhaps they should take them along as they are - they might do well as the boys couldn't concentrate!


----------



## twiggy2 (23 June 2018)

Is she particularly fit and not carrying any extra weight?
If so it may be worth just backing off on exercise and increasing for for a week or so.
I always had to do that with my last lurcher bitch to bring her into season, apparently it's not uncommon with exceptionally fit lurchers and sometimes seen in other dogs too.


----------



## TheresaW (23 June 2018)

Would that work for Luna too?  She is very fit, and quite lean too. Not sure I could increase her food though, as some days she seems to barely eat. (Apparently its a husky thing)?


----------



## twiggy2 (23 June 2018)

It may do, I only had to change things for 3-5 days to bring her into season if I knew it was about time for one.
So worth a try, I still walked mine a lot but just toned things down so, no chasing, playing hard, running hard but in lead instead.


----------



## TheresaW (23 June 2018)

Thank you, will give it a try.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2018)

Twiggy - fair point, she is very skinny and fit. She tends to the ribby anyway, but has half as much again as the others. She would be delighted with extras!


----------



## SusieT (23 June 2018)

why not just spay her now if you were planning to do it sept anyway? if shes over a year.


----------



## TheresaW (23 June 2018)

Because you are meant to wait 3 months after/3 months before each season.  Both mine and Clodaghs dog are due around now.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2018)

Because it is best to spay halfway between seasons - so three months after one. If I do her now she may well be about to come in and have the associated extra blood flow.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 June 2018)

Or you could be in my sport, where some people use it to their advantage, especially at bigger competitions, by getting to go at the very end


----------



## Clodagh (24 June 2018)

TheresaW said:



			Because you are meant to wait 3 months after/3 months before each season.  Both mine and Clodaghs dog are due around now.
		
Click to expand...

Cross posted! And I am cross at myself as I do my best never to reply to SusieT who knows as much about dogs as I do about origami!


----------



## Clodagh (24 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Or you could be in my sport, where some people use it to their advantage, especially at bigger competitions, by getting to go at the very end 

Click to expand...

Interesting that you can run a 'hot' bitch. Only fair really as I suppose boys have to work through distractions. Are they kept out the way until their turn?


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 June 2018)

Yes, and then go after all the other dogs have worked.
Downside is that it can all feel a bit rushed at a one day trial, upside at bigger competitions is that you have a few days to get the lie of the land. A female in heat won the worlds for GSDs last year. Only the second female to win and she was the last of the females in the competition to to run, so the suspense was amazing. 
Not a lot of people hang around to watch the females in heat but they did this time!!


----------



## Clodagh (24 June 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Yes, and then go after all the other dogs have worked.
Downside is that it can all feel a bit rushed at a one day trial, upside at bigger competitions is that you have a few days to get the lie of the land. A female in heat won the worlds for GSDs last year. Only the second female to win and she was the last of the females in the competition to to run, so the suspense was amazing. 
Not a lot of people hang around to watch the females in heat but they did this time!!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Wouldn't work for gundogs as they walk in a line all day - except the bitch would probably win, not many dogs would not at least cock a leg under such provocation.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (29 June 2018)

Some bitches only have one season a year. For a bitch that had a season in January, I would expect a season, at the earliest, in July. Any physical signs - swelling, discharge?


----------



## Clodagh (29 June 2018)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Some bitches only have one season a year. For a bitch that had a season in January, I would expect a season, at the earliest, in July. Any physical signs - swelling, discharge?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at all. If we weren't hoping it would be soon she would have had it by now!


----------



## TheresaW (29 June 2018)

Luna had hers in December, still no sign of another one. 

Can anyone tell me?  For the last 4/5 weeks, have noticed when out on walks, that every time she has a wee, Aled will wee over the top of it.  I thought that was a sign she was coming into season, and he was hiding the fact. Still nothing though.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 June 2018)

My dog wees over the top of human men's pee lol.


----------



## TheresaW (29 June 2018)

Ha ha! I wont ask the OH to pee in the garden to test it, but will assume its just a male thing then 

I guess it goes along the same lines of a thread on here a while back with the fox and I think it was Heck?  Someone suggested peeing in the garden to scare the fox off.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 June 2018)

Yes think it's just boys marking territory.

I'm walking two boys at the mo and they both go over each other. Don't judge me for noticing


----------



## skinnydipper (30 June 2018)

TheresaW said:



			Ha ha! I won&#8217;t ask the OH to pee in the garden to test it, but will assume it&#8217;s just a male thing then 

.
		
Click to expand...

No, its either sex.  If you have both sexes you will notice they all cover each other's scent - males and females.  Even the omega bitch will take her turn.  Some of them go back and cover again if another dog or bitch has peed over theirs.  

Bitches also sometimes cock their leg when marking.


----------



## Clodagh (30 June 2018)

If I pee on a walk, when we had male dogs, they used to pee on top of it. The bitches now all pee on each others, except the eldest who has always been bottom of any pecking order. If she lived alone she would be bottom of her own pecking order! Pen (youngest, only one still entire) does handstands as she pees on top then walks away on her front legs. Very funny to watch.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (30 June 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			No, its either sex.  If you have both sexes you will notice they all cover each other's scent - males and females.  Even the omega bitch will take her turn.  Some of them go back and cover again if another dog or bitch has peed over theirs.  

Bitches also sometimes cock their leg when marking.
		
Click to expand...

This is true. Hubby is always first to use the loo in the morning & doesnt always  flush. In my haste to reach the loo before an accident occurs, I often pee on top of his. I havent resorted to cocking my leg yet, but as I get more decrepit, I wouldnt rule it out.


----------



## Clodagh (26 September 2018)

Well Pen has finally come into season. I tried doubling her food (she still didn't put on any weight!) but I think what made the difference is she hurt her leg and had to rest for a week. She started showing signs at the end of that week.
She has started bleeding today, and our first days picking up is the 20th October, so hopefully she will be all finished and clear. We can then get her spayed in February.


----------



## TheresaW (26 September 2018)

At last!! Didnt like to keep asking &#128514;


----------



## Clodagh (27 September 2018)

TheresaW said:



			At last!! Didn&#8217;t like to keep asking &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

I have looked at that dog's fanny more often than you would want to know!!


----------



## Moobli (29 September 2018)

Not sure Iâ€™ll ever have another bitch, seasons are such a faff.  Our entire collie bitch goes all daft when she is coming into season, gets clingy, wonâ€™t run out on a gather and seems extra sensitive.  Iâ€™d have her spayed but OH is worried about any potential weight gain.  Itâ€™s looking likely sheâ€™ll go with my older son when he leaves school and starts a shepherding job in a year or so anyway.  Iâ€™ll be resisting any introduction of bitch pups from hereonin!


----------



## Moobli (29 September 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I have looked at that dog's fanny more often than you would want to know!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## oldie48 (30 September 2018)

My SIL's WCS only has one season a year, she'd like to have a litter of pups then spay but the timing is wrong for her (Dec pups). So can someone tell me exactly what she could try to get the bitch to have an extra season earlier in the year. she's five, I think, very active and slim (bitch not SIL).


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Not sure Iâ€™ll ever have another bitch, seasons are such a faff.  Our entire collie bitch goes all daft when she is coming into season, gets clingy, wonâ€™t run out on a gather and seems extra sensitive.  Iâ€™d have her spayed but OH is worried about any potential weight gain.  Itâ€™s looking likely sheâ€™ll go with my older son when he leaves school and starts a shepherding job in a year or so anyway.  Iâ€™ll be resisting any introduction of bitch pups from hereonin!
		
Click to expand...

Pen is being completely pathetic at the moment. She is senstitive anyway, and now hangs around the house like a limp noodle. She won't get on out after wandering poults, and until now has been really promising. It will be her last season, 2nd Feb she is in for a spay. (Not booked yet, obviously, but the first day after shooting finishes).


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2018)

oldie48 said:



			My SIL's WCS only has one season a year, she'd like to have a litter of pups then spay but the timing is wrong for her (Dec pups). So can someone tell me exactly what she could try to get the bitch to have an extra season earlier in the year. she's five, I think, very active and slim (bitch not SIL).
		
Click to expand...

If the pups would be born in December they would be new homes sort of March? That would be a great time for puppies, they get the whole spring and summer to grown and learn.


----------

